# a last resort for the unfortunate



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm thinking about gen shi test and deca if I can't get a hold of my old source. heard it's one of the better ugl and was wondering if anyone had personal experience with this lab.


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

Years ago I heard nothing but good things, but the story has drastically changed.

_personally_, I don't trust anything Naps sells. Nothing. Think about it - they make MILLIONS of dollars every year, yet they sell bunk ass gear. They don't give 2 shits about their customers. Geneza, their highest selling brand, sells [proven] bunk ass deca, underdosed test [personal experience] and the list goes on. "Generic" is trash. Hardcorelabs is garbage. 

So no, stay away IMO. Save your hard earned money


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> Years ago I heard nothing but good things, but the story has drastically changed.
> 
> _personally_, I don't trust anything Naps sells. Nothing. Think about it - they make MILLIONS of dollars every year, yet they sell bunk ass gear. They don't give 2 shits about their customers. Geneza, their highest selling brand, sells [proven] bunk ass deca, underdosed test [personal experience] and the list goes on. "Generic" is trash. Hardcorelabs is garbage.
> 
> So no, stay away IMO. Save your hard earned money


only reason I was considering it was because a buddy of mine orders thru naps and was basically going to buy me everything in exchange for some artwork so it would be free basically. this sucks lol I've been trying to get in contact
with previous sources that I know are good but they either stopped getting anything or have disappeared. my search is getting smaller and smaller and it's highly disappointing -_-


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> only reason I was considering it was because a buddy of mine orders thru naps and was basically going to buy me everything in exchange for some artwork so it would be free basically. this sucks lol I've been trying to get in contact
> with previous sources that I know are good but they either stopped getting anything or have disappeared. my search is getting smaller and smaller and it's highly disappointing -_-



ain't nothing wrong with free. I will say this - if I had to choose a brand from Naps, I'd choose gen shi.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 17, 2014)

Id go gen-shi also bro


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2014)

shenky said:


> ain't nothing wrong with free. I will say this - if I had to choose a brand from Naps, I'd choose gen shi.





TheBlob said:


> Id go gen-shi also bro



I mean should I give it a go since its free. I mean anything happens to the order or it being under dosed I guess I didn't pay for it, I've been told go gen shi before. also heard naps rep has gone up a little since. whatever happened to them idk but I know they had a bad rep before


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2014)

I was hoping some one has ran it recently
and could give me some input


----------



## shenky (Mar 17, 2014)

I think I remember one of their products failing a lab max test but I'm not sure and I'm at work so I can double check


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 17, 2014)

I know this is going to sound frustrating but, don't do it.  Save your money.  A guy I know bought a lot from them including the brand your referring to and he is pissed.  He is experienced enough to know the difference too not some novice.  He too lost his go to and took a chance, failed.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 18, 2014)

If it's all u can get then go for it


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm in such a shatty situation lol


----------



## shenky (Mar 18, 2014)

ya, just dont do it, broseph


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 19, 2014)

got another person who claims his shit is good and it's mlg which was supposedly good about two years ago but more recent reviews said it went downhill. wtf man do ppl not know what good gear does or what. smh


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 19, 2014)

I had the same question about GEN SHI, IM thinking about trying them out but its not coming from NAPS, IDK who NAPS  is anyways. but whats everyones thoughts with GEN SHI, KABALLERO and GE. if anyones heard of these.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 21, 2014)

Like I said in Jax's thread Gen shi was very decent a while a go. I had some test e a while back, in fact I still have a couple 5ml vials, the vials are short .5ml and I've heard the dosing varies now (lower). I felt the lot I had was gtg though. It's the whole Naps thing that is sketchy!


----------

